# TCP Ports



## natasd (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello, I have a concern, but I am unsure if it is in fact a problem to worry about or not. 

I play the game Diablo 2, and I was about to look up which server I was connected to, so I went into my command prompt and ran "netstat -n" and it came back with a bunch of open TCP ports which I've never seen before. Image below. Is this normal, or do I have a problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not from those, they're the address of your loopback address. Those connections aren't going outside of your machine.

Many applications that are TCP/IP based use the loopback adapter to function, just because it's easier than having two different ways to communicate.


----------



## natasd (Oct 2, 2006)

All right, well thanks for replying. I did notice that it was my loopback address, but I was still kind of worried because of all the open ports. I did a little research on the port numbers and some of the common applications that use those ports and some came back as malicious. An example would be "TCP 2442 W32.Spybot, W32.Kelvir" Taken from here http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~s_ita/port/port2400-2499.html


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

While you "might" be concerned (even then I say it loosely), you'll be fine if it's the loopback address. Even then if it is a connection to the outsideyou are using a half-decent firewall, updated antivirus/antispyware, and decent surfing habits you should be fine. The majority of multiplayer games use a wide range of ports.


----------

